# My first backflips



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 31, 2009)

As some of you might know, I'm taking up tricking and step 1 is learning the fundamentals. This is my Backtuck so far:





If any of you have tips, please tell.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know how to do backflips myself (would absolutely love to learn), but it looks like you need to tuck your legs in more, so as to spin a little faster. It looks like you're not spinning fast enough to have a solid landing, and I think tucking your legs in more, or faster, will help you achieve a faster spin. 

Where did you learn this dude? I might just join you in taking it up


----------



## pappas (Jul 31, 2009)

dont know anything about backflips on ground. but i agree your legs look like they need to be tucked more. i reckon you would be able to spin faster. canonly do a backflip into a pool.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 31, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I don't know how to do backflips myself (would absolutely love to learn), but it looks like you need to tuck your legs in more, so as to spin a little faster. It looks like you're not spinning fast enough to have a solid landing, and I think tucking your legs in more, or faster, will help you achieve a faster spin.
> 
> Where did you learn this dude? I might just join you in taking it up



I learnt it on youtube  I found a tut and just did it with some friends at school supporting my back at lunch then tried myself. These aren't very good ones as my abs were very sore... I did about 35 previous to this and it hurts xD
(btw all of this happened today xD)

I asked people on a tricking site what to do better. They said Tuck more, earlier, and not to set so far back. I guess in a month I'll be good at them


----------



## Shortey (Jul 31, 2009)

Try to tuck faster. Then you'll get a faster rotation.

PS: I can't backflip myself. =P


----------



## Brilliantsam (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice! I might try that. You should really do some muscle warm-ups beforehand to stop it from hurting so much.


----------



## onestruecolors (Aug 1, 2009)

You look like you're arching your back too early, try jumping as high as you can and when you're about to reach the top, then tuck.
Here's one of my first back flips a few years ago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3O5oPlX9bI


----------



## FrankMorris (Aug 1, 2009)

Dont squat down as far when preparing for the launch. Looks pretty good though.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha, I know this thread is old.
I can't backflip but by looking at it, I would say you need focus on your leg muscles and jump higher. rather then jumping on an angle, jump straight up then swing back. You better watch it, you look like your very close to breaking your neck.
By now your probably backflipping off roofs.


----------



## Litz (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually, the problem was that you were pulling with your hips, jumping back, and instead of reaching with your knees to your hands, you were doing the opposite. Also, your head should be tucked through the whole movement instead of trying to look at your landing spot. The spin was fine. I'm a gymnast, not a tricker, but the move is the same.


----------



## Kolraz (Jan 12, 2010)

I did Parkour/Free running for about 4 years up until recently, and i struggled with these for so long.

Looks pretty good. I'd say you should trying springing up off your toes more, directly up, don't tilt your head back. Also, it looks like you need a stronger tuck, really try to pull at your knees as hard as you possicly can. Once you get both those things going they'll be great.

Also, don't make the transition onto concrete when its raining, trust me on this one


----------



## Shortey (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you guys know how old this thread is? =P


----------



## Arendil (Jan 12, 2010)

I can backflip but I haven't in a while since I broke my wrist a while back (unrelated). Yeah now that I look back on my backtucks, they SUCKED lol, but here is what me and my friends did a while back:


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh man, I missed this. I have been determined since Jan 1 to get the balls to backflip. I'm still working on it  . Although I have had reasonable excuses to put it off (I killed my back at the gym) but that's gone now...


----------



## Litz (Jan 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> Oh man, I missed this. I have been determined since Jan 1 to get the balls to backflip. I'm still working on it  . Although I have had reasonable excuses to put it off (I killed my back at the gym) but that's gone now...



Try on a pit first if possible. If not, at least on mats. I've seen way too many injuries from people trying it on floor/grass thinking it's easy. Also, to get over the fear you should try it on a trampoline with a spotter.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2010)

Sand dunes! I must go to the sand dunes! Maby I'll try a front flip to, I can land on my feet on land but I don't get enough swing and fall back. You don't even have to parkour roll from 10+ feet on some sand dunes, there so soft.

[Edit] Nice video Arendil, have you ever tried backwards rolling to smooth some of those landings?


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2010)

Litz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, I missed this. I have been determined since Jan 1 to get the balls to backflip. I'm still working on it  . Although I have had reasonable excuses to put it off (I killed my back at the gym) but that's gone now...
> ...



I've done it on trampolines before, just a very long time ago. I will get my brother to spot me or something before I try by myself.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Litz said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I backflip on my bed sometimes.


----------



## jiknm (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey I'am a gymnast and if you keep your head in and look at your legs your speed will greatly improve.Throwing your head back will decrease the amount of speed. It might be scary keeping your head int but it helps a lot.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I backflip on my bed sometimes.



That's so cool.
Is a wall flip more difficult then a standard backflip?


----------



## Litz (Jan 13, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I backflip on my bed sometimes.
> ...



Not if you do it correctly. Most people jump away from the wall instead of jumping up though. If you jump up it'll be easier but you need to learn a regular one first.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2010)

After watching some videos, I am yet even more inspired to learn how to wallflip. I read that it is easier to do a wallflip then a normal backflip, because you only do a 3 quarter rotation cause you start vertically.
I doubt it, but maby tomorrow I will set up some soft insulation and attempt a wallflip. 
Don't worry I will be fine, because I watched a massive 30 second tutorial.


----------

